# Great Article by Randy Carlson



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I know Seeking Alpha has had some bad articles about Tesla in the past but author Randy Carlson is a standout amongst the bad potatoes over there.

Read his latest article on the Model 3

http://seekingalpha.com/article/3975416-tesla-model-3-wins-innovative-simplicity

He did an admirable job last year on his Model 3 prediction too:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/3258855-will-teslas-model-3-compete


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Repost


----------



## tesla4therestofus (Apr 19, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I know Seeking Alpha has had some bad articles about Tesla in the past but author Randy Carlson is a standout amongst the bad potatoes over there.
> 
> Read his latest article on the Model 3
> 
> ...


Hey Trev,

I agree these are both a great read. I particularly like the predictions about the full windshield HUD. Texas instruments and Continental have some interesting videos of this tech in action. 
http://continental-head-up-display.com

http://www.ti.com/ww/en/dlp/automot...14q3&HQS=dlp-embed-auto-HUD-14q3-bapps1-lp-en

The most interesting thing I got from the article was the prediction of an air cooled battery using the vehicle HVAC to regulate temperature.

I was wondering if you've had any experience with this type of battery and what sort of impact it might have on the performance of an EV.

Thanks.


----------

